# creaking and screeching noise Bentley flying spur 2008



## Francis Mestdagh (Dec 19, 2015)

*Bentley flying spur 2008*

creaking and screeching noise (left front side) while hard steering to the right.
Steering to the left no problem noises
Driving straight ahead no disturbing noises
Even passing a speed bump no problem.

air suspension already replaced.

What to check ?

Francis


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

*Creakiing*

A creaking noise from the front suspension in most cars indicate a bad bushing, in my experience. That's the first place I would check.


----------

